
Venmo without transaction limits? - mjfern
I&#x27;m looking for a product like Square Cash or Venmo but without monthly transaction limits. Can anyone please point me in the right direction? Thanks!
======
arikr
Check out Zelle, perhaps. Or just wire transfers I guess (see bill.com and
others). PayPal for business is also alright.

~~~
btown
Stay away from PayPal for anything involved in receiving money - they are
notorious for freezing funds.

------
mdorazio
Businesses typically need a level of oversight, confirmation, traceability,
and accounting integration that a service like Venmo doesn't provide. Even
Zelle doesn't really provide this level of service yet.

Is there a reason standard ACH transfers via a normal business checking
account aren't an option?

------
Induane
Monero Bytecoin (bad rap but stable) Aeon

